# Discus Sellers - Chen's Discus Anyone Used Him



## sy-core

I'm looking at buying some discus fish & found his website, he seems quite legit & he has a nice looking website, it's just a coiuple of things in particular about his website doesn't make it as trusting as i would prefer a site to be before spending a couple of hundred quid on there.

So first of he has no real way of paying secure, it's either pay pal, cheque or a bank transfer & if you check his mail address of where to post your check to, it's just some house, so when he says he keeps thousands of fish stocked it just seems a bit odd thats all.

So if anyone at all has heard anything about him, be it good or bad i would really appreciate a heads ups.

Or if anyone knows any decent reputable Discus stockist, please do post & i'll be sure to check it out.

Cheers .... Sy


----------



## uk bulldog

sy-core said:


> I'm looking at buying some discus fish & found his website, he seems quite legit & he has a nice looking website, it's just a coiuple of things in particular about his website doesn't make it as trusting as i would prefer a site to be before spending a couple of hundred quid on there.
> 
> So first of he has no real way of paying secure, it's either pay pal, cheque or a bank transfer & if you check his mail address of where to post your check to, it's just some house, so when he says he keeps thousands of fish stocked it just seems a bit odd thats all.
> 
> So if anyone at all has heard anything about him, be it good or bad i would really appreciate a heads ups.
> 
> Or if anyone knows any decent reputable Discus stockist, please do post & i'll be sure to check it out.
> 
> Cheers .... Sy


Hi Sy
Chen's is good & yes he does hold a lot of stock but i would recomend David lai @ Discus for the Diserning, David holds some very nice Discus & @ good prices thats if you want asian stock but if you want German Stenka stock then please try Mark Evendon @ Divotedly Discus as mark is a font of knowledge & i would say is second to none but either way both will be able to get you what you want & both will offer great advice before & after sale also Mark probably sells the best Beefheart you are liable to get for Discus & by the way PayPal is a very secure way of paying.

Regards
Paul


----------



## uk bulldog

Sy i would also say have a look on the BIDKA web site (The British & International Discus Keepers assosiation) Both the dealers i have recomended are sponsers on the site & Mark Evendon is also a mentor & highly thought of as is David Lia,you will also find lots of other very helpfull people on there more than willing to help & give friendly advise with anything Discus you will not go wrong giveing it a look if you register & just say hi on the site you will be suprised as to the response you get.Also there is a guy on here @ the moment Shep1979 who is selling some very nice young fish @ a very good price.

Regards
Paul


----------



## sy-core

Much Thanks ukbulldog, i got an email back form chens & for some reason he's pretty much against selling discus to people on the isle of wight, for some reaosn he would rather drive 300 miles north every month than a short 60 mile drive south .. i dunno

The BIDKA website must of been the one i found just after i posted the thread, managed to read up on the discus show, they had one in hayling island which is right next to me, & this years one is weston-super-mare, which i suppose could be a worthwhile vist.

So i'll be getting on to david lai later today, yes he has some nice stock & some decent prices, although i'm sure he does only sell through his store & more or less use's his interent site for advertising. But like i say i'll email him & if the worse comes to the worse i'll have to organize a courier service.

I'll be sure to check out Mark Evendon, depending on where he is in the uk, i'll make my final choice. Shep1979, well i suppose it wouldn't hurt to drop him a message, especially if he's got a few young-un's to spare. 

Like the bulldog .. stay british eh


----------



## uk bulldog

sy-core said:


> Much Thanks ukbulldog, i got an email back form chens & for some reason he's pretty much against selling discus to people on the isle of wight, for some reaosn he would rather drive 300 miles north every month than a short 60 mile drive south .. i dunno
> 
> The BIDKA website must of been the one i found just after i posted the thread, managed to read up on the discus show, they had one in hayling island which is right next to me, & this years one is weston-super-mare, which i suppose could be a worthwhile vist.
> 
> So i'll be getting on to david lai later today, yes he has some nice stock & some decent prices, although i'm sure he does only sell through his store & more or less use's his interent site for advertising. But like i say i'll email him & if the worse comes to the worse i'll have to organize a courier service.
> 
> I'll be sure to check out Mark Evendon, depending on where he is in the uk, i'll make my final choice. Shep1979, well i suppose it wouldn't hurt to drop him a message, especially if he's got a few young-un's to spare.
> 
> Like the bulldog .. stay british eh


Sy both David lai & Mark evendon will ship to you no problem as they do this everyday David doesnt goes & picks his stock from the breeders himself in malaysia the last visit he bought over 700 fish back in April & Mark Evendon is in (eastbourn) picks his stock personaly From Stenka in germany so both have Quality but from totaly differant ends of the spectrum.

Regards
Paul


----------



## CPT BJ

Terry at Beighton Aquatics gets some fantastic Discus in at Great prices and he regularly imports stock from Chen.


----------



## sy-core

Thanks for the reply's people, it seems terry's page is a bit bare at the moment although i see he does have a ebay page with various bits on. I rekon it'll be david lei or of course Mark evendon. 

Very impressed with there stock, although it's a shame chen decided against delivering to the isle of wight. 

There is a very nice breed going around altum flora which i was hoping to get a hold of, maybe i'll see what david & mark can do.









Very nice fish


----------



## Moogloo

Personally, I would advise Jake Wiley's discus.

He was set up in High Wycombe and i bought a load of discus off him and went to see his set up. He was so honest about everything and could show me exactly what the babies were gonig to end up looking like. Had some stunning fish off him! His Giant Floras were HUGE and beautiful!

He recently moved to Morecombe Bay but i believe has his own courier service too.

I like Chens and Mark Evendens but tbh im not one to buy from someone just purely because they are a big name in the business, the 'little people' sometimes have the best stock. Saying that, Jake took a lot of prizes at the brittish discus keepers association show.

Worth a look!

Home - Jakes Discus Aquatics#


----------



## sy-core

Just looking at his site now, with a deal on orders & shipping it could be worth it. I'll look through his stock & see what he has. 

The reason i came up with lai, chen & mark was literaly they were the one's recomended by BIDUK, plus they were top of the listed search.

It goes to show how these web forums help, as i would never of seen this site, so cheers.


----------



## Moogloo

Any time 

Yea they are the 'big names' in discus keeping and tbh I disagree with a lot of what they do so I am more open minded.

Jake is a lovely guy and he has a high turnover of discus, if you want something, email him and ask him! He might well be able to get it


----------



## uk bulldog

Jakes has Altum Floras in at the mo & very good prices


----------



## sy-core

Have you been talking to him, i'm looking on his website but i can't see them, i would really like some Altum's, but i'm trying to arrange to meet someone tomorrow for some very nice looking discus. 

Is it me or do we always buy everything at once, i have stuff going out left, right & center at the moment. Although i am hoping to acuire a perfect fit tank & stand for an alcove soon, but this one's for marine set-up. Mmmmm it takes me back to thinking about a huge Tropical tank again .. just not any time soon lol.


----------



## kevandshalona

chen does have some nice fish but i know of 2 shops that stopped all business with him as a lot of fish came in in really bad condition, and instead of refunding the £3000 bill he walked away saying he is a hobbyist and not a business and does not have insurance etc 
i sold up my 12 breeding tanks a few years ago but david lai from essex discus was really good and had great selection and any problems he would sort out for you asap
atb


----------



## sy-core

The only thing i found strange about chen was at first he had no secure way of making money transactions, which i now see a few discus breeders don't & then of course any recomendations of chen & his site were at least a couple of years old, with no recent updates, which i found odd. But it's all old news now. 

As luck would have it i've managed to secure some very nice looking fish. It's a shame i put on hold my other tank which could of been ready is as little as 2 months, it would of been a huge 7l X 3h X 2d Tank. This would of made a brilliant centre piece & would of accomodated a wide range of tropical species. But instead i decided to put this aside & have a focus on a Marine tank. Something i haven't tried before, but look forward to seeing the results. 

Many Thanks Again People ... Cheers


----------



## shep1979

ive had fish from chen's and they are perfect, it is a know fact that jakes discus are chens stock, they are both very good sellers and know there stuff, i would buy more from either of them and there is plenty of other good places like lai's, plymouth discus, yorkshire beef heart sell good fish as well www.bidka.org is a good forum full of very helpfull people


----------



## sy-core

It's just i don't see why he wasn't prepared to deliver to the isle of wight, maybe it just teh 45min boat crossing , which would suggest that he does his own delivers & doesn't contract out to couriers. You do gotta have your doubts when you look up his work place & it's his home address, but i guess thats how it works, maybe he has a massive holding tanks in home. 

Either way i would of like to of got hold of some of his stock as i was impressed with what he had.


----------



## shep1979

sy-core said:


> It's just i don't see why he wasn't prepared to deliver to the isle of wight, maybe it just teh 45min boat crossing , which would suggest that he does his own delivers & doesn't contract out to couriers. You do gotta have your doubts when you look up his work place & it's his home address, but i guess thats how it works, maybe he has a massive holding tanks in home.
> 
> Either way i would of like to of got hold of some of his stock as i was impressed with what he had.


yes chen's discus does his own deliverys, so i dont think he would pay the ferry fee's for one person, he does his deliverys at least once a month, most of the discus breeders/sellers all do it from home it dont take much to have 20 tanks lol, look at the pics of his set-up he has and u can see he has quality and knows wot he is doing


----------



## Moogloo

Jake might have had a few off of Chen when he worked as Wycombe discus to start up his company (he took a breeding pair off me and i also sold him a lot of his filters )

But he has since moved and his discus are imports, not UK bred, he works in partnership with a discus breeder who i believe is in Malaysia or a nearby country. Certainly he might have had 2 or 3 of chens discus but any claims of more than that i would question as a struggling breeder trying to big up his name TBH.

Jake is great and was completely honest where his discus came from (its my memory that is failing!)


----------



## shep1979

Moogloo said:


> Jake might have had a few off of Chen when he worked as Wycombe discus to start up his company (he took a breeding pair off me and i also sold him a lot of his filters )
> 
> But he has since moved and his discus are imports, not UK bred, he works in partnership with a discus breeder who i believe is in Malaysia or a nearby country. Certainly he might have had 2 or 3 of chens discus but any claims of more than that i would question as a struggling breeder trying to big up his name TBH.
> 
> Jake is great and was completely honest where his discus came from (its my memory that is failing!)


yes jakes are imports and so are chens, chen openly told me that his fish were being sold by jake as the bidka show this year as he wasnt going to the show as i wanted to buy mor fish from him, so its more like the case they are all coming from the same import farm


----------



## Moogloo

Or like as not, Jake took the chance of buying the fish from a breeder with a 'name tag' and sold them on for Chen and took a percentage. That just sounds like any kind of deal a breeder would do whether fish or something else.

From what i hear, they dont use the same breeder though. Jakessupplier doesnt sound like a particularly big supplier... i mean,,, maybe big enough to have a couple of pairs of the popular strains and pairs of the rest and growing on batches etc....

I dont think enough to supply two big UK suppliers with big turnover rates. I know that Jake was importing ever week to two weeks! Thats a huge turnover on the number of discus i know he was getting in!


----------



## shep1979

Moogloo said:


> Or like as not, Jake took the chance of buying the fish from a breeder with a 'name tag' and sold them on for Chen and took a percentage. That just sounds like any kind of deal a breeder would do whether fish or something else.
> 
> From what i hear, they dont use the same breeder though. Jakessupplier doesnt sound like a particularly big supplier... i mean,,, maybe big enough to have a couple of pairs of the popular strains and pairs of the rest and growing on batches etc....
> 
> I dont think enough to supply two big UK suppliers with big turnover rates. I know that Jake was importing ever week to two weeks! Thats a huge turnover on the number of discus i know he was getting in!


at the end of the day they both sell great fish supplyers and i cant knock them for wot they do, both have given me great advice and some great fish and ive never had a problem with either of them so would recomend them both to anyone


----------



## Tim1969

*Chens Discus 5**

Just for reference Chens discus are a class 1 supplier, he has been around for a number of years now. 

I purchased a tankful of Discus from him which were outstanding. He is based in Harrow and works out of his house. He has converted his outbuildings into a fish house, do not be put off when you see a house for his business address.

When I purchased fish from him they all came from Singapore and were outstanding. 

Rarely will I recommend someone without reservation but Chen I would. Try him and see, as with other comments I have yet to find anyone to beat the quality of his stock.


----------

